# Sump filtration question?



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

I have a 120gal sump for a 270gal tank set up.
used be reef so didnt need any wet dry system. cuz all Liverocks and refugium plants were submerged under the tank or sump water.

now if i submerge the bioballs or lava rocks as biological filter media under the water then how less effective is it compared to having wet dry?
but arent all medias inside power-filters or canister filters are submerged under water?

also bioballs vs lava rocks, which is better?
who knows where i can get cheap bioballs?

now with 120gal of sump space for biological media, do i even need a powerfilter or canister filter?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> now if i submerge the bioballs or lava rocks as biological filter media under the water then how less effective is it compared to having wet dry?
> but arent all medias inside power-filters or canister filters are submerged under water?


Very good questions. How much less effective is hard to measure, but the important thing is, even if effectiveness is reduced, it'll still be more than effective enough. Submerged media is fine. If I had a choice, I'd trickle it, but since your filter is what it is, I wouldn't go to a lot of trouble to add a media chamber above the water line. Your point about canister and power filters proves submerged media works just fine. Some will argue that it'll work better if you trickle, but 0 ammonia and nitrite is about as low as it goes. Maybe in a seriously overstocked tank it might become important. I trickle in my current sump, but may not in future ones.



> also bioballs vs lava rocks, which is better?


Either can work fine. As long as ammonia and nitrite read 0, each works as effectively as the other. Lava rock may tend to catch detritus more than the bioballs. Also may not have as much surface area, but again, it'll have enough. Also consider pot scrubbers as submerged media.



> who knows where i can get cheap bioballs?


If $$ is an issue, consider the pot scrubbers. I don' t think you'll find cheap bioballs. At least I couldn't.



> now with 120gal of sump space for biological media, do i even need a powerfilter or canister filter?


No, you don' t need either. Some still use them for mechanical and/or chemical filtration and water movement. If you've got good turnover and circulation, then additional filters would be optional. I don't use them myself. Just more places to harbor organics, and if not cleaned regularly become little nitrate factories.


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

thanks for replying.
one more ?

i remember when i cycled my tank long time ago, i used add ammonia drops into the tank. where can i get them to do fishless cycle?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

You got an Ace Hardware store near you? If so you can get the ammonia there.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I forgot to put the thread link in the last post for you. There is a picture in it for reference .

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## Aquanist (Dec 29, 2007)

At least on this corner of the earth I get them from any local pharmacist.


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

D007, how much ammonia do i need to add to get full bioload going?
i have tons of biological filtration media. gonna seed it with cichlid live sand.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out this article.


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

ace hardware ammonia is 10% but article guideline is based on 28%. how many drops do i add to get 5ppm? anyone?
tank is ~320gal


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Use recipe option #2 and an Ammonia test kit. Use a 5 gal bucket to find out how many drops you need to get it to 5ppm in it then you'll be able to figure how many drops for the 320 gal.


----------

